
Career Guide: How to get into tech after college without a CS Degree - capaxinfinity
https://medium.com/startup-grind/undergrad-trying-to-break-into-tech-with-no-technical-background-1c9ff458f38a
======
silvialisam
Super useful - I'm assuming these programs are very selective. Gotta start
working hard.

~~~
capaxinfinity
Seems like it, especially the KPCB Fellowship. Have a friend applying to the
Facebook Product Manager rotational and she has recruited +20 current Facebook
employees to recommend her.

The pressure is on.

